# Cat peed on my couch . . . :(



## scintillater (Jun 5, 2009)

Mao's been awesome. Almost a year old, and never peed on anything outside of this litter box. We scoop it at LEAST once a day. Then he went on our couches, 4 times in a week, and on our bed. So we've taken him to the vet and he has a rare condition called: Interstitial Cystitis. Basically, his specific gravity is high in his pee than normal.. I just to feed him raw food, and i think there was so much water content in that so this condition (which irritates his bladder and acts like a bladder infection), stayed at bay. But then we switchd him on to kibble and canned food....and after 3 weeks, we noticed the urinating in inappropriate places. That's when we took to the vet to find out his "special condition" So now, we're always worried he's not hydrated properly so his bladder isn't inflammed causing urination in inappropriate places.

BUT....the main question for you guys is: HOW DO I GET THE SMELL OF CAT **** OUT OF MY EXPENSIVE RECLINER??! I spent $300 for professional cleaners try to remove it all....but the odor is still there, and now the cat went back after 7 days of treatment, to pee there again. Not sure if it's because we haven't really fixed him, or because he can still someone smell it....I have tried cleaners from my vet....baking soda concoctions....all the ones at pet stores. But the smell...still there. I want a solution because i don't want to toss my $1400 almost brand new microfibre recliner....*sigh* Suggestions?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I have the same problem with one of my cats. (Not the couch peeing, thankfully!) But, if I give him the _slightest_ bit of dry food, his specific gravity shoots up. So absolutely no dry for him!
As for the couch, have you tried Nature's Miracle? It's the only enzymatic cleanser I've known to really work. You need to thoroughly saturate the area so it seeps down at least as far as the pee. Let it really sit for a good while and then you can use a wet vac to suck up the excess liquid and let it dry. You may need to do it a couple of times but it should work. The key is to let it really soak in. Just spritzing it on won't work.
Good luck!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We had a cat that peed on our couch, rugs, bed, and other things. I'm sorry to be a voice of gloom, but I don't think there's any hope of getting the smell out. I tried everything under the sun, and eventually the couch just started to smell like the cleaners, which was no picnic either. 

We eventually trashed the couch and I bought another one used from Craig's List, on the theory that I didn't want to spend a lot on a replacement couch that she might pee on too. She didn't, so that was ultimately the solution.


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely try Nature's Miracle if you haven't already.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would give it one last "hurrah" using one of the cat enzymatic cleaners:
Nature's Miracle
OdoBan
Simple Solution *_this one is my fave, I like the scent_*
IMO, you need to SATURATE that recliner. I mean, buy several gallons of one of the enzymatic products and a small garden watering can and really SOAK that recliner and allow it to air dry. Keep in mind you may need to reapply the enzymatic liquid after it has dried or partially dried. By allowing it to air dry, you give the microbes enough time to do their job and break down the urine compound to fully remove the odor.

Here is an awesome explanation by the product Urine Off: http://www.urineoff.com/HowUOWorks.php (_5 second video explanation_)


----------



## JennyM (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm having the same problem. Last weekend I went to my parent's house, and I left my boyfriend to lock up my apartment when he left. My cat's litter box is in a large storage closet, along with her food and water. I make sure to leave the door to that room open. When I came home Sunday night, the door was closed and it had been all weekend! My cat had peed and pooped on my microfiber couch. Not to mention she had been thirsty and hungry all weekend! I took cushions off the couch and tried various cleaning solutions and whatnot, and left them to dry. Now they smell like cleaner AND urine. Plus they are stained with dark spots. I gave up and ordered new cushions last night. She had been going in her litter box since I opened that door Sunday night, but then this morning, I saw her peeing on the one cushion I had left on my couch! I immediately added another cushion to my order. I figured that as long as she can smell the urine, she'll continue to pee there. I'm hoping that she doesn't pee on the new cushions. But just to be safe I'm going to put something over the couch to protect it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jenny .... you may want to bring your kitty to the vet *before* your new cushions arrive because there is a good probability that she tried to 'hold it' as long as she could during the weekend she was denied access to her necessities before she peed on your cushions and that could have caused her some urinary inflamation (UTI). A vet will be able to determine this with a simple urine sample for analysis and they can treat her with antibiotics and possible anti-inflamatories, thus solving any medical problems before your new cushions arrive.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## JennyM (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, Heidi n Q. I'm taking her in soon for a checkup.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Let us know what they find out.
h


----------

